# 2002 Titus Racer-X



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

What’s everyone’s thoughts on these now a days? I haven’t been on here in years and wanted some opinions on the older Titus bikes. 2002 Titus Racer-X (far from stock). Just pulled it out of the shed and started cleaning on it.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Great bike in the day but bikes have gotten dramatically better in the last few years. Longer top tubes, slacker head and steeper seat angles create bikes that are stable, fast, safe, climb and descend better. Ride it and be happy but also think about replacing it with something new if you have the funds.

I would recommend renting some new bikes to get a feel for them.


----------



## Straadnieks (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks like a very cool bike. As the other guy said, obviously not at a level of modern bikes, but it's 90% the rider 10% the bike.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

It's officially an antique. Not quite a classic, but maybe in another 10 years. I'd limit it to non-aggressive riding.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

Pisgah said:


> It's officially an antique. Not quite a classic, but maybe in another 10 years. I'd limit it to non-aggressive riding.


What? That bike is the shizz, ride it all day. It can do anything that current bikes can do. Add a dropper and put in a bar plug end. Racer X was one of the best bikes ever made, the owner is the same as Pivot.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool bike back in the day- had one and loved it, but it's 20 years old and modern bikes are a completely different level of capability.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Canssago said:


> What? That bike is the shizz, ride it all day. It can do anything that current bikes can do. Add a dropper and put in a bar plug end. Racer X was one of the best bikes ever made, the owner is the same as Pivot.


OK, thrash the 20 years old (almost new looking) Titus.


----------



## EricTV (Jun 11, 2020)

I had the 2001 Racer X and rode it as my main mtb every weekend until 2016. Never held me back from clearing any obstacle or trail. Loved that bike so much. Still in the garage but in the past 6 years I have bought 4 new mountain bikes and made tremendous leaps in speed(lap times). The modern bikes do make a difference if you are trying to go as fast as you possible can safely.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Back in the day, that was an XC race bike. Important to note, because XC race bikes are generally not the bike for most riders. They make a lot of sacrifices for speed and climbing ability. Unless one is an XC racer, I generally do not recommend XC race bikes.


----------



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

I definitely don't go hard on it anymore. That's basically because I can't get out as much and I'm not as young and agile as I once was! Still love it though! Mostly just a commuter around camp sites and what not.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bludwig said:


> I definitely don't go hard on it anymore. That's basically because I can't get out as much and I'm not as young and agile as I once was! Still love it though! Mostly just a commuter around camp sites and what not.



Ride the pee out of it. Enjoy.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

The build quality on those old Titus bikes was phenomenal. On smoother trails, that would still be a heap of fun.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

bludwig said:


> I definitely don't go hard on it anymore. That's basically because I can't get out as much and I'm not as young and agile as I once was! Still love it though! Mostly just a commuter around camp sites and what not.


For your described use, it’ll be great. I had a 2005 Racer X and it was a great bike. Brings back good memories!

That beIng said, IF you do start to ride more out there on the trails, I’d consider a new bike. They’ve come a long way in terms of capability- especially since as you stated you’re not as young and agile as you used to be.

Have fun with it!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Enjoy it. It’s a great bike. This post really brought me back. My first high end full suspension mountain bike was the 2002 Titus/Hammerhead 100x. Basically a custom tweaked Racer X with 100 mm (gasp!) of travel front and rear, slacker (70 deg!)head tube angle, straight gauge down tube and boxed in chain stays to beef it up for all mountain/ enduro use (although those terms wouldn’t really come into fashion for another 5-10 years).

Great bike. I learned to ride some of the steepest, gnarliest most technical trails on that bike and it’s still solid today. I wouldn’t go anywhere near those trails now on that bike, though you still made me want to pull it off its hook in the garage, tune it up and go for a spin. I suspect I’ll be flabbergasted at how fun it is despite feeling wildly outdated in geometry and suspension quality. 

We’ll see. I’ll report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zendog (Jun 25, 2011)

Still have mine, in the natural aluminum finish. I put hybrid tires on it and use it for pavement rides or commuting. I also have an El Guapo that is my one and only trail bike, and love it.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

KRob said:


> Enjoy it. It’s a great bike. This post really brought me back. My first high end full suspension mountain bike was the 2002 Titus/Hammerhead 100x. Basically a custom tweaked Racer X with 100 mm (gasp!) of travel front and rear, slacker (70 deg!)head tube angle, straight gauge down tube and boxed in chain stays to beef it up for all mountain/ enduro use (although those terms wouldn’t really come into fashion for another 5-10 years).
> 
> Great bike. I learned to ride some of the steepest, gnarliest most technical trails on that bike and it’s still solid today. I wouldn’t go anywhere near those trails now on that bike, though you still made me want to pull it off its hook in the garage, tune it up and go for a spin. I suspect I’ll be flabbergasted at how fun it is despite feeling wildly outdated in geometry and suspension quality.
> 
> ...


Crazy how we rode things that today would scare the crap out of us. I often wonder if we have become soft, or just older!


----------

